# san fransisco hotel recommendation



## ccraig (12 Jul 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good hotel to stay in. Going on a work trip and looking to book, would be keen to find somewhere good and would prefer to hear from someone who has stayed there


----------



## EvilDoctorK (13 Jul 2012)

In terms of larger business chain hotels the two I think are best are 

- Westin (The Market St. one not the Union Square one)
- Intercontinental (The Howard St. one, not the Mark Hopkins one on Nob Hill)

Both of the above are central, within a few blocks of Union Square and reasonably handy for the Financial District as well - assuming your business is in those areas either of those would be decent solid choices. SF hotel rates vary wildly in my experience sometimes those hotels will be $300+ but quite often you can get them for $150 or less. 

There's also lots of smaller boutique type hotels too .. The Vitale or the Clift might be worth a look if you can get them for a good price but they're often very expensive.

Avoid hotels around Fisherman's Wharf  - there's quite a few but I think they're not that good and it's a bit of an awkward location unless where you're going for business is up around there.


----------



## Squonk (13 Jul 2012)

I stayed in the Marriott a few times many years ago on business trips. Very nice, very central and definitely geared toward the business traveller (i.e. no cheap). Cool bar on top floor that overlooks the city. http://www.marriott.co.uk/hotels/travel/sfodt-san-francisco-marriott-marquis/


----------



## Sunny (13 Jul 2012)

I stayed in the Hotel Palomar. Great hotel in great location. It's a boutique hotel if you want to avoid the large hotel chains like I try to do after years of business travel. I now try and stay in smaller places to make it feel less depressing.


----------



## Angus (13 Jul 2012)

> Hotel Palomar.


 600 bucks a nite


----------



## Sunny (13 Jul 2012)

Angus said:


> 600 bucks a nite


 
I guess it depends on when you book. I have paid about 200-300 per night for a room. Compares well with the large business chains.


----------



## Tayto (13 Jul 2012)

The Vitale is great, the Omni is old school and lovely too. 

Palomar is nice, but not as nice.


----------



## myate (16 Jul 2012)

The Inn at Union Square is lovely. Smallish boutique hotel, not ridiculously priced for where it's located.


----------



## Billo (16 Jul 2012)

We stayed in

http://www.splendia.com/en/hotel/?hotel_id=32715&gclid=CM3wxOufnrECFYQe4Qodhk88ig

a few years ago. Very good location.


----------



## better (17 Jul 2012)

Holiday Inn Express Fishermans Wharf, good location and average price (if it is a good location for you depends on where you have to go). There are many hotels is San Francisco, I check hotels.byguide.com/us-hotel-reviews.asp?city=ca-san-francisco where hotels are listed by number of reservations received hence actual preference by guests.


----------



## mykebob (24 Aug 2012)

There are many hotels in San Fransisco where you can stay. It depends on your budget also that how much you can afford for staying there. You can also find hotels on the net and can chose any one according to your budget and comfort.


----------



## 26cb (24 Aug 2012)

I second the HI-ex - stayed there a few years ago....at the tourist end of town....but a cab away from wherever you want to go for business. Plenty of converging public transport as well.  I had a great view of the bay.  Was fairly reasonable as I recall.  Basic but comfortable and secure


----------



## Brumel (24 Aug 2012)

Really depends on what you are looking for, and how much you want to spend???
I've lived in San Francisco for 12 years, my 2 cents worth.
I personally would avoid Market St, and Fishermans Wharf full of panhandlers, drug addicts, and is a magnet for crime etc..
Give us some more info, do you have to be based downtown?


----------



## NewRoss (17 Aug 2013)

Hi there,
Heading to SFrancisco for 3 days in early October. Any more recent info on accomodation in a good location given that we wont have a car would be appreciated. I am in the process of checking out the ones mentioned. Budget around €200 - €250, but if we could get away with less, then all the better.

Apart from the usuals of Alcatraz, Fishermans Wharf, Golden Gate Bridge, Lombard Street are there any other must sees to include in a 3 day stay?? 

thanks.


----------



## dub_nerd (18 Aug 2013)

I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express, Fisherman's Wharf, but it looks like it's about $300/night at the moment.

The Exploratorium is a fun science museum kind of thing for kids or adults. I see it's moved to a new location on Pier 15 this year, so even easier to get to. (Was at the Palace of Fine Arts).

With only 3 days I suppose you're unlikely to drive up to Napa Valley for wine tasting, or any of the harvest festivals up that direction.


----------



## myate (18 Aug 2013)

As mentioned we've stayed in The Inn at Union Square, and are staying there again early October! You can get cheaper, but for once I don't mind paying a bit more for something a little different than the usual name hotels. Easy access to either public transport or tour buses. I wouldn't want to be based at Fisherman's Wharf area either as mentioned. 

Loads to see & do there, just depends what you like to do! Cycling to all those sites is pretty easy. SF has the usual hop on/hop off buses which makes getting to tourist sites easy.


----------



## poundhound (20 Aug 2013)

The Handlery Hotel on Union Square.

Very reasonably priced and very central.

Tram around the corner to take you to fishermans wharf, Golden gate, Alcatraz etc.

As our stay incorporated our wedding Anniversary, the hotel laid out a food hamper and bottle of champagne in our room.


----------



## shesells (20 Aug 2013)

We stayed here http://www.hotelnikkosf.com/ - stunning hotel. Pretty sure we got it on Priceline or Hotwire though and saved at least 30% on advertised price


----------



## NewRoss (21 Aug 2013)

Thanks everyone for your helpful replies. I have checked out all the recommendations and they all look ideal...BUT...Our dates have changes to September and the Sunday night in the middle has become really difficult to book, all the hotels mentioned have no availability on the Sunday night. We didnt want to have to move hotels in the middle of our SF stay in the city (Fri- Tue). There is a big convention happening in SF and a baseball match! The only hotel options available  were in the '000's per night, not an option, or the apparently seedy end of things, again not an option. 

What we have found is an apartment in the Wyndham Canterbury Resort through the 'Flipkey' site which appears to be close enough to Union Square. I did take the recommendation to stay near Union Square. Thanks!

dub_nerd, we dont plan to go to Napa Valley, having lived in Yarra Valley outside Melbourne I think we have enjoyed the 'Cellar Door' experience there.

Again,

Thanks everyone, this site is amazing!


----------



## callybags (21 Aug 2013)

Have a listen back to The Right Hook on Newstalk from yesterday, Tuesday 20th.

Their travel guy did a piece on San Fransisco including hotels and restaurants and seemed to know his stuff.

I think it was about 6.45pm.


----------



## NewRoss (21 Aug 2013)

Will do thanks.


----------



## postman pat (21 Aug 2013)

Hi Ccraig,
            Afew years ago we stayed at a hotel called The Lackspur just off Union Square,very good value and a very nice if not luxurious hotel.


 Pat


----------

